# Help, please. Fork light mount solution.



## Legion (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, folks!

I have a 2006 Giant Sedona LX. It has dual disc brakes. Giant uses the same fork for both disc and cantilever front brakes. 

Since I have disk, the screw hole on the front fork is available for other uses. I'd like to use it to mount my old Blackburn Quadrant since I am about to purchase a L&M Taz 1500 for the handlebars.

As you know, the screw hole for the front brake assembly faces backwards. All of the after market solutions that I have found will not work (like Paul Components, etc) because they are designed for forward facing mount holes.

Do any of you fine people know of an existing aesthetically pleasing after market bracket that screws in to the fork that will allow me to mount my Blackburn Quadrant? 

Unfortunately, I have an almost OCD level need for symmetry. I need a mount with bi-lateral symmetry which will allow me to mount the light dead center over the front tire.

I have found the perfect bracket to mount the Taz centered on my handlebars and I'd like to move the Quadrant down over the front tire and keep it on flash mode.

Thanks in advance for your reply. Please feel free to send any helpful responses to [email protected]

Peace and safe riding!

- Legion -

.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Look for a V-brake booster. Might find one that woks as is, or with a little modification.


----------

